# Grey Knights up for Advance Order!



## Death Shroud

Codex








_i know pictures of this have already been posted_

Lord Kaldor Draigo

















Grey Knights









Grey Knight Terminators









Nemesis Dreadknight 








_This is a plastic kit that I think will be much used and abused for conversions!_


----------



## Gog

You beat me damn it,but still suck nice stuff, Am so tempted to build a 4th army but cant afford it, however im getting that dred to put in my Jason and the Argonaughts theamed SM army as Hercules


----------



## vulcan666

i think i need to start gray knights, i have just been reading some of the stuff about and i think i got as far as scouting dreadnoughts before my mind shut down!
they are going to be an easy army to collect i think since you will not need many models to make a 1000 points. the dreadknights is awesome and i want three


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Those nemesis force weapons seem bent to me... Are they actually plastic? 

I hope they are..

Edit, checked and they are plastic. But only 5 per box?!


----------



## xenobiotic

The "Marine" and "Terminator" boxes are wet dreams for me as a converter - there's just so much potential for love to spread around! New legs to use and repose. New helmets to spread around to make marines more individual. More power weapons to choose from for vt. sergeants and special character conversions. More! MORE! MOOOREEE!

Just seeing the apothecary terminator bits makes me giggle since I was planning on doing a terminator armoured sanguinary priest for my Blood Angels successors for some time now!


----------



## Death Shroud

Some new pictures of existing models in Grey Knight paintjobs up on the site too...

Dreadnought









Stormraven









You can also take Terminator Librarians (the web page show the current Terminator Librarian painted up in Grey Knight colours) and Techmarines. I imagine most people would want to convert those using the plastic kits so they match the look of the rest of the army.


----------



## bitsandkits

"paired force weapons bitches" 

well im impressed so far, the dreadknight is a beast and has some nice weapon options, check out the terminator sprues on GW site i have never seen so many weapons on a sprue.


----------



## Talos

The looks pretty good I think. A bit underwhelming next to the Dark Eldar release but they are just sliver marines. Was hoping for one new Inq sculpt for the first wave.
I like the Draigo model but his fluff on the advanced order makes it look like they kept his fluff from the 2009 tester codex which is sad as its the worst fluff I have every seen come out of GW. 

The Dreadknight is just awful, it does not look like it belongs in w40k and there was no point adding it, it just looks shoehorned. 
Oh right is meant to help them against Greater Daemon, but now you have a grey knight who is sword height for a daemon. He is just strapped to it, why not have extra armour over him. I think it would be easier for a Greater Daemon to stab the Grey Knight attracted to it then one that is running around on the floor which could hid or actually dodge out of the way.

I will be picking up a Grey Knight Terminator from a bitz store just to make and paint in a scheme I have been thinking about.

Is £20 for 5 rank a file models a bit much ?


----------



## Aramoro

The Dreadknight is retarded in so many ways, hilarious.

I may pick up some termies though for my Blood Angels.


----------



## bitsandkits

I love the dreadknight, he's just screaming wraithlord vs dreadknight diorama, to be honest hes how i imagined dreadnoughts should have been in the first place rather than the squat box thing the marines have, even the Ork dreads look more plausible than the marine dreads, i will say he does look a little different to the norm,but i think thats something we are going to have to accept, GW has been rehashing the same designs for years and if the games going to expand we need new and different like the storm pidgeon and dreadknight.
Besides we shouldnt dislike things because they are different thats Dreadknightist.


----------



## Akhara'Keth

The Dreadknight sprue looks really nice and I'll probably build him in a more action orientated pose. The legs are made of more than 1 part, so that should work. Oh, and does anyone know how much the Dreadknight is? The price box is empty and when I put it in my shopping cart it says "missing price"


----------



## GrizBe

I rather like the Dreadknight... though, I'd have to put a banner of some sort on the crotch plate... seems to be missing that bit of detailing in my mind.

Draigo alos looks much better with helmet... But overall, I'm impressed.

*Hits advanced order button* Bye bye monies....


----------



## Death Shroud

I can imagine lots of people converting their dreads by adding the sarcophogi to the front of Dreadknights. Some cool potential for robotic looking Daemon Princes, maybe for Iron Warriors.

I'd love to see a conversion of a Daemon prince made out of the Dreadknight. 
A suitable daemonic head on top of the model with some organic growth inter-twined with the mechanical parts, the final touch would be the skeletal remains of the the Grey Knight pilot still strapped to the front like a baby-carrier. 
Massive Fuck You to any Grey Knight opponents for a Daemon player. 

Might have to make one myself.


----------



## bitsandkits

the one thing im not happy about is the normal grey knight marines have bunny ear teleporters.


----------



## Death Shroud

bitsandkits said:


> the one thing im not happy about is the normal grey knight marines have bunny ear teleporters.


They look as if they'd be broken pretty quickly.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

The Dreadknight looks like one of those walkers from the movie "Avatar" without the inclosed cockpit.


----------



## turel2

I like everything except the Dreadknight, it looks flimsy.


----------



## Vaz

THings I like;

Codex Cover Art - Best to date
Draigo's Armoured Head
Draigo's Sword
PA Grey Knight Helmets
PA Grey Knight Power Swords
TA Grey Knight Helmets
TA Grey Knight Thunder Hammer


What I don't like? 
Moulded Plastic Armour Sets
Draigo
Storm Bolters
Psycannons
Incinerator?
Paired Terminator Blades
Left Handed Storm Bolters on Terminators - where are the Right Handed Power Fists, exactly? Retarded decision.


----------



## Aramoro

I'm not a fan of those wrist mounted Stormbolters, they look very afterthoughty. The Angelus Bolters the the Sanguinary Guard have are much better


----------



## tu_shan82

I'm definitely going to have to get my hands on the apothecary bits for my Deathwing army. I would of liked to have been able to use the standard for the same reason, but alas it has the details sculpted to it.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Saw the artwork for the book and it looked cool...saw Draigo and was a little excited and then...meh

utterly bloody bland in my mind, where the original metals were chock full of detail and points of interest these have nothing really going for them. 

Then there's the mecha suit...sorry dreadnight of doom fisting 12 year old's wet dream. As I've acually been through puberty I'm good.

~O


----------



## bitsandkits

Oldenhaller said:


> utterly bloody bland in my mind, where the original metals were chock full of detail and points of interest these have nothing really going for them.
> 
> ~O


Ehh? looking at the photos they look almost identical, but the plastics have better poses available and a broader choice of wargear, there is no more detail on the metals than the plastics, seriously check the photos.


----------



## SGMAlice

First thing i thought of when i saw the Dreadknight :- Deff Dread conversion!

It does seem a strange way to model it and almost Penitent Engine in its design but GW have been running out of decent ideas for a while now so it does not suprise me too much.

SGMAlice


----------



## MaidenManiac

Draigo sure need to keep his helmet on....

And yea its good to see that they didnt fuck up the codex cover like BA/Nids.

There are lots of fun bits in those kits that will be interesting to watch over for conversion opportunities in the future. 


But seriously, antennas on the backpack like some Ant?


----------



## Baron Spikey

MaidenManiac said:


> Draigo sure need to keep his helmet on....
> 
> And yea its good to see that they didnt fuck up the codex cover like BA/Nids.
> 
> There are lots of fun bits in those kits that will be interesting to watch over for conversion opportunities in the future.
> 
> 
> But seriously, antennas on the backpack like some Ant?


Gotta to have something to Teleport with and they do look to be in a similar design vein to the Teleport Homers you get in Scout boxes.


----------



## Malgron

The dreadknight looks like the robot suits from the 3rd matrix movie.


----------



## yanlou

Ill defiantly be starting grey knights now, very detailed kits, love the look of them.
As to there only been 5 in a box for £20.50, thats probably cause they wont be as cheap as 10 man tac squads, 5 kitted out would probably equal the same points as a fully kitted out tac squad.

Also i can see plenty of librarian conversions in both power and termie armour.

And is that a giant thunder hammer i see on the dreadknight kit, perfect for ordinary dreads, Ironclad? anyone.


----------



## xenobiotic

While I don't like the dreadknight as a completed miniature I do see potential for the bits in the kit. I'm particularly interested in the legs which might be just what I was looking for to use on my knight warden project...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I like almost everything apart from the bare heads and the storm bolters. The SB in particular look fucking ridiculous. I think If I got these guys I'd be replacing their left forearms with Sanguinary Guard bits.

Also, I may be wrong, but it looks as though they are all painted in NMM which I think makes them look shit. 

I'll reserve my full judgement on them until someone in the community does them justice.


----------



## Hurricane

My god those are fantastic! Already pre-ordered the codex and now I just have to wait until they go up on WarStore for a discounted price :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz

yanlou said:


> Ill defiantly be starting grey knights now, very detailed kits, love the look of them.
> As to there only been 5 in a box for £20.50, thats probably cause they wont be as cheap as 10 man tac squads, 5 kitted out would probably equal the same points as a fully kitted out tac squad.
> 
> Also i can see plenty of librarian conversions in both power and termie armour.
> 
> And is that a giant thunder hammer i see on the dreadknight kit, perfect for ordinary dreads, Ironclad? anyone.


Doesn't explain why you can't buy a Guard Platoon of 35 Men for the price of a Space Marine squad when kitted out.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Interesting one pointed out by a friend - psycannon armed metal GK's have just gone up 50p overnight...ingenious

~O


----------



## Oldenhaller

bitsandkits said:


> Ehh? looking at the photos they look almost identical, but the plastics have better poses available and a broader choice of wargear, there is no more detail on the metals than the plastics, seriously check the photos.


Comparing the two on the screen side by side and the heraldry on the originals is more ornate, they have more purity seals moulded on and there seem to be lots of extra little touches.

Taking a closer look at the plastics and they apear to have hidden the purity seals behind the model for the most part, but then there are lots in every marine player's bitz box anyway. The posability is good, however the guns really haven't survived the conversion to plastic well - too boxy for the storm bolters and really not sure what was being aimed for with the heavier guns.

The terminators on the other hand do look like an improvement on the metals - but I'm more of a fan of the hilking look regular terminators have then the sleeker one the GK's have - personal preferance I guess. 

As to the Dreadknight...I'm going to put it with the stormraven in looking shit in pictures, looking shit in person but being useful for bits to make something worth one's money.

~O


----------



## Vaz

Interesting notes -

SM Librarian is a HQ choice
Inquisitors are now "Grey Knight" Inquisitors and HQ
PAGK hero is now "Brotherhood Champion" and is HQ
PAGK Box Set is elite as well as Troops
TAGK are elites, tacs, Fast attack and HS. Was surprised when I didn't see them in Dedicated Transports though.
SM Techmarine+Servitors are elite
Crusader+Henchmen are now "GreyKnight Crusader +Henchmen", and are elite
Old Style Incinerators and Psycannons are still available as £10 and £9 respectively metal blisters
no more Storm Troopers/Kasrkin
Stormraven is fast attack - expecting to see a Psycannon Stormraven upgrade pack
Chimera's, Rhino's, and Razorbacks are all Dedicated Transports - expecting to see a Psycannon/Incinerator Rback sometime soon
Dreadknight is HS
Land Raiders are HS, not DT - again, expecting an Incinerator/Psycannon upgrade pack to allow upgrades as such.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

bitsandkits said:


> i will say he does look a little different to the norm,but i think thats something we are going to have to accept.


Wrong, I look exactly like that.

Not a fan of the DK to be honest, it just doesn't really seem to fit. The rest of the minis look really nice, and plastic is going to be a god send to so many players. 
So, other than the Dread Knight (which looks exactly like the norm) it all looks good to me. I might pick up the Draigo mini just to paint.


----------



## GrizBe

I think all the dreadknight needs to fix it is a loincloth banner.

Other then that, i'm happy... appart from the terrible Draigo unhelmeted head.


----------



## yanlou

GrizBe said:


> I think all the dreadknight needs to fix it is a loincloth banner.
> 
> Other then that, i'm happy... appart from the terrible Draigo unhelmeted head.


You could always replace it with something like Shadow Captain Korvydaes head.


----------



## Grins1878

I reckon they're some superb models. That Draigo has just been added to my 'want to paint' list.

I can see the issue with the stormbolters, they do look a little clunky, but, it's the imperium, their tanks look like they're from the second world war anyhoo so it's no surprise part of them is big and bulky! :biggrin:

That Dreadknight is superb too, kind of like an imperium version of an eldar walker (although a damn sight better looking), and looks pretty good to me. I thought when they said (many moons ago) that they were redoing the dreadnoughts that they'd look something like that, not the little boxy ones, so I think it's great.

Some quality models there. I have no need for them, but I suspect a dreadknight will be added to my list too.


----------



## bitsandkits

just looking at the storm bolters on the sprues and the ammo box is separate so they might look better if you leave it off completely.


----------



## IntereoVivo

bitsandkits said:


> just looking at the storm bolters on the sprues and the ammo box is separate so they might look better if you leave it off completely.


I will be.

Serious conversion potential on the DK. Daemon Prince here I come. It also looks like there are enough bits in a PAGK box that you could mix in 5-10 TAC squad marines and end up stretching those bits quite far. A big plus for all us poor heretics.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Special character perhaps...?










~O


----------



## bitsandkits

IntereoVivo said:


> I will be.
> 
> Serious conversion potential on the DK. Daemon Prince here I come. It also looks like there are enough bits in a PAGK box that you could mix in 5-10 TAC squad marines and end up stretching those bits quite far. A big plus for all us poor heretics.


I agree, i think this release and your idea could easily turn what was a previously unaffordable army for many people into a "groaner" if they spread the bits out over a few kits like is possible with the BA and SW sprues.


----------



## bitsandkits

Oldenhaller said:


> Special character perhaps...?
> 
> 
> 
> ~O


looks like it, he might come mid april with something else ,todays stuff is the week one stuff so could see more stuff in two weeks if they follow normal format


----------



## gen.ahab

I might just buy a dreadknight so I can strap an M80 to it and blow it back to the shitty saturday morning cartoons that if was crapped out from. Fucking retarded. However, the rest I will buy like my wallets on fucking fire and I need to get the money out.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Oldenhaller said:


> Special character perhaps...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~O


Nope










Just one of the configurations from the box


----------



## SGMAlice

Grey Knight Inqusitor?! errr... ok 
Well, I am not complaining; I have been looking for an excuse to buy and use the FW Hector Rex. Now, with the advent of plastic GK i can.
So much epic in one model  I just hope i can do it justice when i paint it. I can see it taking me months.

SGMAlice


----------



## Kreuger

Some of this looks great. I agree the dreadknight looks out of place. I don't think its a bad model, just out of place. It definitely reminds me of James Cameron's design aesthetic - Powerloader and Avatar's AMP suit. I say paint it yellow and make a Dreadknight vs. Hive Tyrant diorama.

I'll also second the underwhelming nature of the storm bolters & draigo's human head. The bolters especially make little sense. The marine releases in recent years seem to be moving towards a slimmed down bolt gun and bolt pistol. The super chunky stormbolter seems awkward, especially compared to the elegance of the rest of the Grey Knight armor and weapons.

I don't mind the squad support weapons though. I think the cannons and incinerators look good.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Judas Masias

Here are some alternate pics showing more options.
View attachment 11650


View attachment 11651


View attachment 11652


View attachment 11653


View attachment 11654


View attachment 11655


View attachment 11656


----------



## Midge913

I love all of it! DK is pretty wicked, and I for one think that the change in aesthetic is nice. It is a unique piece for a unique army. My poor wallet :suicide: looks like I will have another unfinished project in the works!


----------



## Djinn24

Maybe I like Voltron to much but I like the Dreadknight and I see a TON of conversion potential.

I know Kitsandbits is looking at the sprues and drooling at the billion bits you get .


----------



## SGMAlice

Kreuger said:


> Some of this looks great. I agree the dreadknight looks out of place. I don't think its a bad model, just out of place. It definitely reminds me of James Cameron's design aesthetic - Powerloader and Avatar's AMP suit. I say paint it yellow and make a Dreadknight vs. Hive Tyrant diorama.


I see Yellow too but with an Alien Queen in place of the Hive Tyrant

In the words of Lt. Ripley: 'Come on, COME ON!'

Heh

SGMAlice


----------



## Oldenhaller

bitsandkits said:


> I agree, i think this release and your idea could easily turn what was a previously unaffordable army for many people into a "groaner" if they spread the bits out over a few kits like is possible with the BA and SW sprues.


That'd be viable if the size of the box were the same however as the wolves has bang on 100 pieces more for £2.50 extra - of which ~50 alone are heads I'm not convinced that it's a valid arguement for the price. Now, As the 10 'bunny ear' teleporters take up 1 in 12 pieces of that total you're ddown to less that half of the pieces in the wolf box for about the same price...

~O


----------



## hungryugolino

Goddamn it, they screwed up the PA arms. And the storm bolters. At least I have a better base for daemonhammer and librarian conversions...

Otherwise, a bit meh. Not terribad, but not wonderful either. And whoever decided to keep the squatting legs should be shot.


----------



## Blueberrypop

I pulled a WTF on the nemesis


----------



## bitsandkits

Oldenhaller said:


> That'd be viable if the size of the box were the same however as the wolves has bang on 100 pieces more for £2.50 extra - of which ~50 alone are heads I'm not convinced that it's a valid arguement for the price. Now, As the 10 'bunny ear' teleporters take up 1 in 12 pieces of that total you're ddown to less that half of the pieces in the wolf box for about the same price...
> 
> ~O


Wow your being very picky today:grin:, i never said it was a perfect idea i said it was an option, in an ideal world we would have 20 grey knights of this quality for a £1 and we could chuck out an army for a fiver, but for those who want to play grey knights and dont want to buy multiple kits they could mix the bits in the box with standard marine bits and save a few pounds, the grey knights are only slightly more pretty than normal marines anyway, its mainly the helmet and weapons that define them and you get plenty in the kits.


----------



## yanlou

Well this release may also give me an excuse to by the Sanguinary Guard models and combine them with the PAGK kit. Also chaosy goodness from these kits hopefully.


----------



## IntereoVivo

bitsandkits said:


> ....but for those who want to play grey knights and dont want to buy multiple kits they could mix the bits in the box with standard marine bits and save a few pounds, the grey knights are only slightly more pretty than normal marines anyway, its mainly the helmet and weapons that define them and you get plenty in the kits.


Exactly. With 13 weapon options and 7 heads, there is possibility. It isn't Space Wolves by a long shot. But it doesn't need to be as the army's model count will be significantly lower.

Looking at the sprues I can see my way into making 10 PAGK by adding some bodies.


----------



## Kobrakai

The dreadknight personally doesn't appeal, but everything else looks gold.

Time to get some advance orders under way.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Some of those models are ugly as sin.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Lol...picky is one way of putting it 

While I understand that there is an obvious need for higher prices for merchandice which will sell less units I don't believe that the cost of these boxes which are the standard unit for the whole GK range can be justified. I wholly agree that there are some wonderful options in there and that some of the parts really do add to the space marine range as a whole but I cannot fathom the costing of these or agree that they are some of the best parts ever released - sorry, just not that much of a fan boy.

While there has been a push recently for more and more parts in kits which represent a worthwhile investment I think that these take a step backwards and it is unfortunate to see happening. Comparing them to other units the price/bits ratio is approximately the same as sanguinary guard. I've purchased a box of them and was happy to for what I was receiving as with an elite unit which *most* armies won't have many of it represents a sensible price. For the main unit for one's army however it is almost twice as expensive as other comprable units in other space marine armies this does not stack up...hece the vociferous complaining.

That and the bunny ears look shit


----------



## bonedale

I think in general everything looks great. The storm bolters look a little large and I can't see how they will change the magazine, but anyway. That's my only real complaint. 

Oh wait, another one. WHERE IS THE LIGHTNING CLAWS/FALCHIONS! Those things sounded sweet with SBs mounted on them. Oh well. 

Not that this is a tactical thread, but GW is focusing their model builds with the swords and not halbreds. Maybe they are just hoping we don't build them out that way. I am taking the 2+ initiative on every single model, period. You don't need a better save when the enemy is dead. 10 Purifiers can shrug off an furious charge from a 10 man death co with chaplain like it was joke. Space wolves can have their counter charge, and BAs can have their priest, we have I6.


----------



## IntereoVivo

@Oldenhaller, You make some totally valid points and I'll agree that $33 for 5 models out of a troop choice is over priced. However, I think that - by your own reasoning - the price is appropriate.

How much for a unit of PAGKs being run in the Elite slot? How much for a unit of PAGKs being run in a Fast Attack slot? Same as a troop. Why? Because they're the same models. As you said, paying $33 for a 5 man Elite squad is (while unfortunate) expected. GKs are, to all effect, an army made up entirely of said Elites.

I'm not saying that I think the prices are good. Just that they are understandable.


----------



## Baron Spikey

bonedale said:


> I think in general everything looks great. The storm bolters look a little large and I can't see how they will change the magazine, but anyway. That's my only real complaint.
> 
> Oh wait, another one. WHERE IS THE LIGHTNING CLAWS/FALCHIONS! Those things sounded sweet with SBs mounted on them. Oh well.


Notice the Terminators with 2 swords? Those swords are Falchions.

Just because something has similar rules to a Lightning Claw doesn't mean it has to look like one (especially if it's not even called an LC).


----------



## mcmuffin

these kits look excellent for my conversion needs. Iron warrior and crusader marine heads, a TDA wrist mounted bolter for Grimnar conversion and that long TH for the termies which also looks nice. i can only hope that this isnt another OP matt ward dex, or a total clusterfuck matt ward codex, but wait, what other types are there?


----------



## Oldenhaller

IntereoVivo said:


> @Oldenhaller...how much for a unit of PAGKs being run in the Elite slot? How much for a unit of PAGKs being run in a Fast Attack slot? Same as a troop. Why? Because they're the same models. As you said, paying $33 for a 5 man Elite squad is (while unfortunate) expected. GKs are, to all effect, an army made up entirely of said Elites.


It's not that the unit's themselves are elites (which they understandably are) moreove when one has an elite choice/unit then there will be correspondingly less of them sold and thus a higher price per bod on the table - hence my example of Sanguiniary Guard. 

However in an army where your one box represents every single FOC slot then these are no longer elites troops which there will be few purchased, they are now the run of the mill troops for this army and thus will be purchased in volume. By making one boxed set which covers all of the possible itterations of the use of PAGK then they are no-longer elite but about as standard as they come and so the price ought reflect this.

It doesn't - which is unfortunate as I'm sure GK players were hoping for an army which wasn't as expensive as the old one in metal...

~O


----------



## Zero Effect

My two pence worth.

Really like where GW has gone with the GK models. So many possibilities! I am drooling at the screen. As for the DK, I refer to the poor picture taken of the Stormraven and then seeing it in real life changed my mind about it. There may be hope for the DK yet. I personally do like it with the endless possibilities that can be converted. 

Wallet has just taken a small beating and might take a further one on payday at the end of the month.

Damn I did not need some great looking models to come out whilst trying to get some troops painted up with my Tyranids. Damn you GW but at the same time, thank you GW.

I am one seriously happy gamer.


----------



## Wusword77

I love these new models. I'm a big fan of the fact that the PAGK and Termie boxes are built to make a few different types of units. I think that is a great direction for GW to take to increase their profits and it makes reduces the number of different boxes I need to buy.

The dreadknight isn't bad looking, though I wish they put a rhino or something next to it for comparison.

Draigo looks way better with his helmet on then without it. Most of the grey knights do in fact.

Looks like I'm going to be picking up a bunch of these come August


----------



## bitsandkits

Just noticed the grey knight terminator box has command squad terminator parts including apothecary bits


----------



## bonedale

ok I see it.

Halbreds, the typical full staff thingy. 

Sword = Two-handed swords like the oop GK terms had. Nice touch.

Falchions = a pair on single handed swords.

For the storm bolters, does anyone know how to get a good looking belt-fed look to them like the old style. I guess that can be a green stuff project. It just makes more sense to me to put a ammo pack on the back, and belt feed the SBs. I mean, what GK is really going to have time to change a mag. 

As for the Dreadknight. I think they pulled it off. In fact, that terminator face is the best one, ironically.

Congrats to Ward! That's right, I said it. In my opinion, he made the GKs right in rules, and the models are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Nick1080

Think the Dreadknight is great, apart from the crappy pose they've modelled and the goofy hydraulics behind the 'proper' arms, think I'd leave those off. That would hopefully make it easier to put it in a more combative pose as well. I would likely try and exaggerate the shoulders a bit with some plasti-card or green stuff to give it a more distinctive silhouette.

Loving the amount of spare parts you get with the troop boxes.

The SBs and teleport backpacks are ugly though. As someone else said, an ammo feed to the back/belt area would work a lot better. I was hoping the teleporters would be more like an imperialified warp spider backpack - kind of wrapping around the shoulders and torso more. Might have to ponder what I could do by chopping up or filling down some regular SM jump packs.


----------



## boreas

Well this guy is just asking to get rich  Cool ammo belts!

http://www.freewebstore.org/zinge-industries/index.aspx?pageid=658634

Phil


----------



## Warlock in Training

The Dreadknight is silly. A squat box Tank look of the regular dread looks more fearsom and belivable. That Straped in GK is a Snipers wet dream. Stupid.

The rest is awsome. I like the dual weilding Swords, thats pretty awsome.


----------



## Judas Masias

I don't know if this has been posted yet but if it has just delete it.
Someone on my local game store's web site posted this.

First some rules:
Nemesis Force Sword: +1 to existing invulnerable saves. 
Nemesis Force Halberd: +2 initative. 
Nemesis Force Stave: Grants a 2+ invulnerable save versus close combat wounds. 
All NFWs have Daemonbane: ignoring eternal warrior for daemons and psykers. 
Brotherhood Banner: 25 points +1 attack to all models in the unit, and automatically pass force weapon pyschic tests. 
Psybolt Ammo: gives +1 Strength to Stormbolters,Hurricane bolters,Heavy bolters, Auto Cannons and Assault cannons. ~OUCH!!! 
Psycannon: S7 AP4 Assault 2, Heavy 4, Rending. 
Heavy Psycannon: S7 AP4 Large Blast, Rending. 
Heavy Incinerator: Operates like the Hellhound's Inferno cannon. 
Nemesis Greatsword: S:6 allowing rerolls to hit and wound. 
DK Daemonhammer: S:10 Thunderhammer. 
Psilencer: R:24" S:4 AP- Heavy 6 Gatling Psilencer has the same stats excepts it's Heavy 12. Psilencers always wounds Daemons on a roll of a 4+ unless the score required to wound would normally be less.


----------



## 5tonsledge

Does anybody else think that the new grey knight terminators look terrible compared to the old ones.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jesus that dread knight is even worse than those grainy early photos made it look. Pure gick. Looks like it was stolen straight from _Avatar_. 

And it turns out that the fluff for the supreme grand master is even dumber than suspected. He got promoted all the way from lowly battle brother to Supreme Grand Master_ while he was wandering the warp_? WTF? Did some fanboy geek win a write-your-own-codex competition?


----------



## aboytervigon

Gk article is up check out the dreadknight spin its actually quite bulky http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=15900001a.


----------



## Judas Masias

I just noticed this look how big the Dreadknight's base is compared to a standard Dreadnought base.

View attachment 11665


----------



## Kreuger

The best part about that blog is the last line.

"+++ This blog post was brought to you by the number 666 and the letter I +++"

Ah, Sesame Street . . . home of the Inquisition.

I'm sure they're always on the look out for the big yellow Lord of Change and the mammoth daemon he summons. :laugh:


----------



## IntereoVivo

Judas Masias said:


> I just noticed this look how big the Dreadknight's base is compared to a standard Dreadnought base.
> 
> View attachment 11665


Yeah, its the oval Mawloc base.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Love the models but when I first saw the Dreadknight, my first reaction was 'The GK are ripping off the Tau battlesuits!'. Then I pictured my Broadside Team firing on it and laughed.:laugh:


----------



## Scathainn

I like the PAGKs and the TAGKs. As for the Dreadknight, I would like it more if it weren't for two things.

1. It doesn't appear to fit the Imperial asthetic. Too fluid.

2. Dear god I hate the pilot.

A: Why does he need to wear Terminator Armour AND the giant-ass robot suit?

B: Why in God's name is his cockpit not enclosed?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Scathainn said:


> I like the PAGKs and the TAGKs. As for the Dreadknight, I would like it more if it weren't for two things.
> 
> 1. It doesn't appear to fit the Imperial asthetic. Too fluid.
> 
> 2. Dear god I hate the pilot.
> 
> A: Why does he need to wear Terminator Armour AND the giant-ass robot suit?
> 
> B: Why in God's name is his cockpit not enclosed?


I think A answers B there...


----------



## PanzerPig

People like warmachine.....best make a walker. 

Some stuff looks nice but not a fan, as many have said the bits are nice but I certainly don't want to go and buy GK's now. The bunny ears and ammo on the wrist mounted bolters certainly won't be used. My pet hate is the DK, looks awful, my first thought was that it looked like 'that walker from that shit matrix movie'. You know, the third one.....the second didn't have walkers. 

On the plus side the terminators look rather good, like a lot of the weapon options and helmets.


----------



## Grimskul25

One of the worst things about the Dreadknight is that not only is the armour redundant (Termie armour and the thing?) but that the Grey Knight pilot looks like he's in a baby harness. 

To be honest I'm a little underwhelmed with the new Grey Knight models for the most part, and thankfully for my wallet, I'll be sticking with my WAAAGH! and kicking Grey Knight ass with wave after wave of boyz. Force Weapons don't do much versus an army made of 1 wound T4 6+ save units.


----------



## aboytervigon

You didn't see the conversion potential for a deff dread? I personally love the dreadknight armour.


----------



## bitsandkits

PanzerPig said:


> People like warmachine.....


no they dont


----------



## PanzerPig

bitsandkits said:


> no they dont


Ok maybe I should have said, seen to be popular by some.


----------



## Scathainn

On another note, am I the only one who sees a possibility of converting some PAGK to be Honor Guard for a C:SM army?

I know for sure those bad boys are gonna be some backup for my Space Sharks Chapter Master.


----------



## xenobiotic

Scathainn said:


> On another note, am I the only one who sees a possibility of converting some PAGK to be Honor Guard for a C:SM army?
> 
> I know for sure those bad boys are gonna be some backup for my Space Sharks Chapter Master.


Already been there...
Honour Guard for my Librarian, here we come!


----------



## Tarrant

I've waited so long... for these? frak, are ugggglyy! :shout:


----------



## Salisant

Is nice to see that they haven't changed the PA and TA Grey Knights much as I have always thought they have the best looking models of all the marine chapters, although I must say the DK looks a little on the odd side but it is by no means bad.


----------



## cragnes417

huh soo.... we got a grey knight version of a eldar warp spider?


----------



## shaantitus

I still find it hard to believe all the visceral negative attitudes we are seeing from the same people who have been complaining about the lack of love for GK's for so long. There are new models. Fucking wonderful.
There are bits of some of them you don't like. So what? There are heaps of alternative bits in every box. Or buy the metal ones while you still can. 
You don't like the dreadknight. Fine don't use it. The rest of us will use it for conversions or as a Knight in apoc. 
Just goes to show. There is no way to keep everyone happy.
Personally. I think this and the release of the dark eldar are the most significant events in the Warhammer 40K hobby in the last 5 years.


----------



## gen.ahab

xenobiotic said:


> Already been there...
> Honour Guard for my Librarian, here we come!


Sound awesome.

Personally, I am going to remove all of the insignias and wolfify these bastards.


----------



## Rathios1337

Anyone else find it funny that the dreadknight has Titan inscribed into its crotch piece


----------



## Akhara'Keth

Yeah, maybe because that's their homeworld?:boredom:


----------



## Rathios1337

bitsandkits said:


> looks like it, he might come mid april with something else ,todays stuff is the week one stuff so could see more stuff in two weeks if they follow normal format


nope look closely at the PAGK sprue its just a Justicare


----------



## Rathios1337

Akhara'Keth said:


> Yeah, maybe because that's their homeworld?:boredom:


I know that its just in my opinion a funny place to put it


----------



## bonedale

not sure why people are bitching about the dreadknight needing an enclose cockpit, or why the GK needs tactical dread armor if wearing the DK. Personally, and I haven't read much, the DK is only meant as a size buff to a GK. Not an armored battlesuit. terminator armor is fine, it was just that trying to climb up the back of a bloodthirster while holding your halbred in your teeth, while your fellow GKs distract it while you get settled on its shoulders and then finally jab it in the head, then hope it doesn't fall on you, was difficult under the best circumstances. 

I think it rocks, and I am glad GW is not just repainting SM crap silver, but actually giving us something totally unique. Not to mention, them damn orks will have a field day with it.

Oh and the Titan underwear is funny as hell. GW has a sense of humor.


----------



## MichaelCarmine

Only Thing i don't like on the new Knights is the look of their Psi-Bolter. I'll try this: 
View attachment 11685

If you think about the Psibolter, it has -"nearly"- the same statline of a Ass-Canon with Psibolt-Ammo...
Sorry for the bad conversion, but i only got the Windows standard Programs (and don't realy know how to use it  )


----------



## Catpain Rich

Can someone explain Draigo's fluff to me. Is he still in the warp or what? and if he got taken into the warp when he was a battle brother then how is he grand master?

Basically, I don't get it.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Catpain Rich said:


> Can someone explain Draigo's fluff to me. Is he still in the warp or what? and if he got taken into the warp when he was a battle brother then how is he grand master?
> 
> Basically, I don't get it.


The first time he defeated M'Karr he was a battle-brother, M'Karr told him that the next time they met would be on the same planet and it would lead to 10,000 years of torment for Draigo.

In the time before the second meeting Draigo rose up the ranks to eventually become Supreme Grand Master (it was centuries between meetings).


----------



## Orochi

Nemesis Dreadknight...Lolocaust anyone?


----------



## Catpain Rich

Baron Spikey said:


> The first time he defeated M'Karr he was a battle-brother, M'Karr told him that the next time they met would be on the same planet and it would lead to 10,000 years of torment for Draigo.
> 
> In the time before the second meeting Draigo rose up the ranks to eventually become Supreme Grand Master (it was centuries between meetings).


OHHHHHHH that makes sense then i guess. How come he's in the game then if he's in the warp now?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Catpain Rich said:


> OHHHHHHH that makes sense then i guess. How come he's in the game then if he's in the warp now?


Because he's drawn to summonings, sometimes when cultists (or whoever) attempt to unleash a horde of daemons they draw forth a very angry, very powerful Draigo but when the Rift begins to be sealed Draigo is dragged back through into the Warp once more.

It's not stated how long he's been in the Warp, whether for him it's been thousands of years, or months compared to the decades/centuries in real space. Whilst his fluff is bursting with over the top awesomeness it's also heavily laced with futility and sadness- no matter how hard he fights, how many creatures of chaos he destroys he can never make his way back to realspace except in the midst of an apocalyptic battle and he'll never know even the barest moment of peace.


----------



## torealis

When I heard about this, I was excited. Now I've seen it, I'm getting back into the hobby... Just as soon as I get back from Oz..


----------



## gally912

Totally bummed about the loss of the Halberd as the standard-iconic GK weapon. :/


----------



## MrPete

Honestly, i'm very disappointed. The PAGKs look ok, but the terminators just look dull. I was honestly expecting them to be more ornate, with cloaks, halos, fancy armour etc. 

And the dreadknight? In my opinion, absolute horseshit. 

Still, the conversion potential is immense.


----------



## oblivion8

Nice models but I'm pretty disappointed that the 5 man box is 40$... yay 10$ price change! The terminators being 60$ is pretty stupid too, but its the same as marine termies so whatever. Overall though it seems its going to be similar costs as starting the army before the new models, if you want a substantial force.

in other news:









Holy shit that things big!


----------



## Worldkiller

I am glad there are finally new (and plastic) GK, but I am a little underwhelmed. Still cool for the most part though.


----------



## Hurricane

Hmm. I think I'm going to throw down money for six boxes of PAGK, and a couple of dreads as of now as well as some razorback kits (for rhinos or razorbacks) to begin my army. Hurry up April!!!


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught

I HATE the dread knight as it looks crap but everything else is awesome just like how they put 25 force weapons in the terminator box as well as 5 halberds (old favorite). The dread knight looks crap even though it will most likely be a staple in most armies. The storm pigeon and dreadnaught is old news as the storm pigeon is from a few months ago and the dread naught is just the venrable dreadnaught. I will most likely take a squad is 4 silencers 24 shots depending on how their stats are. If the warp shunt thing lets you assault than I will take a couple of squads of those as well as a bunch of terminators. If I don't like the rules than I will just make it a pretty army and give everything halberds of force swords.


----------



## genesis80

The dreadknight is just DREADFUL! This is one of the most UGLY mini's i've come across in a long long time. The rest of the range is ok (though over priced), but the dreadknight alone pulled my opinion down to whole new levels of ugly.

Im more looking forward to conversions with the termi's and trying to un-see what has been seen. Mah eyes!!

Its like someone told a 5 year to come up with a new idea and he just smashed a gundam, transformer and that suit from avatar together. SO TACKY!!


----------



## Cypher871

Hmmmmm:no:

To me this army seems like a waste of time...realistically the only armies you can use it against are those to do with Chaos Daemons, such a precious resource would deploy against nothing less...how boring! At least if they had combined the list with Sisters of Battle and Witch Hunters you would have much more scope.

Anyway, the models themselves...great for conversions but that's about it. I was hoping for something a bit more inspiring cos I want to make a great Terminator Tech-Marine but, meh!

As for the the Dreadknight...I can only echo my fellow Heretics distaste. Normally I love GW's inventiveness but they have been lazy with this model...'ugly as fuck' and, oh by the way, can you say 'Intellectual property' GW? Bloody hypocrites!


----------



## Deathly Angel

Cypher871 said:


> To me this army seems like a waste of time...realistically the only armies you can use it against are those to do with Chaos Daemons, such a precious resource would deploy against nothing less...how boring! At least if they had combined the list with Sisters of Battle and Witch Hunters you would have much more scope.


I don't think so. Any competent xenos or renegade commander plotting the downfall of the Imperium would acknowledge their value to the Imperium and hence try to attack them. They would likely observe a battle from a hidden location before besieging a nearby garrison or ambushing them while they are weakened after the battle (that's what I would do)... Obviously in terms of gameplay they are going to be balanced, as they will not only be playing against Daemons. Whether the Grey Knights forsee this with their surperior psychic prowess is a different matter, however...


----------



## Oldenhaller

So I spoke to our local GW manager last night and his spin on it when I asked him o explain the pricing structure was (I paraphrase) as follows;

"With £25k being spent on any new mould the price is set to match what people will pay, as these are elite troops then they're priced like other elite units eg the Sanguiniary guard."

When asked about the disparity between the standardized wolf box and the standardized gk's box I was advised;

"We expect to sell a lot more wolves than we do gk's and thus the price is set accordingly."

I'm sorry what? you expect to sell as many grey knight power armour boxed sets as you do sanguinary guard? That suggests to me a codex not worth doing if this is a unit which will be the standard unit for all PAGK's in your army and you think you'll only sell as many as you do sanguinary gard? I smell something from the rear end of a horse.

Asking if the DK is really as god-awful looking as it apears in the pictures;

"Like the Stormraven it's not going to be to everybody's tastes, if you like it then you're going to want a couple if you don't then you might get it for parts, and yes, knowing the designers 'TITAN' on the codpiece is probably an in joke."

Just in case anyone didn't know Titans are a brand of large comdoms oft found in the gay community. Yeah, HA! my sides doth split.

As to question of 'why so much vitriol?' whch has been asked, why not? we're on t'internets... For a more sensible answer it's a matter of expectation and what has been delivered - this has been one of the major releases which has been waited for for a rather long time and with the quality of the more recent releases I'd have hoped that this was on a par with those. It isn't. 

GW's pricing structure as evidenced here shows that they're happy to increase prices in line with an arbitrary structure rather than actual demand...and turn out some shitty models at the same time. Yes they'll be good for making conversions but if they're priced up as they expect people to only buy them for that reason then there's something wrong with both the miniatures, the pricing and most likely the gameplay of the army in the first place.

~O


----------



## LukeValantine

I can think of one plus to the new dread knight, easyish conversion for the rarely seen knight titan for appoc. See silver lining.


----------



## Azkaellon

LukeValantine said:


> I can think of one plus to the new dread knight, easyish conversion for the rarely seen knight titan for appoc. See silver lining.


Yup i thought the same thing! Also the terminators are great for converting to Custode's


----------



## nogginthenog

A box of PAGK and a box of sanguinary guard or death company would let you make some very, very nice Blood Angel or successor squads.

The DK is probably more useful for conversions than as an actual model as well, I would look at grafting the front sarcophagus off a plastic dreadnought in place of the terminator, or create an enclosed cockpit, possibly using the canopy off a stormraven and a scratchbuilt frame to fit, there are lots of options there.

My biggest bugbear with the range though, is presentation.

NMM is all well and good for showing off how clever the painter is, but the vast majority of their market will not have the skill for it, and will want to use normal metallics, and that is exactly how they should have painted them.

It also has the added advantage of actually looking better than NMM when done well.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'm hoping that some store owners from the community will post up some reviews in the next week or so when they get the black boxes.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Swansea have said they'll be breaking it out as soon as it appears on friday - reports by the evening

~O


----------



## Mursaat

Kinda torn between Starting my Fantasy WOC army and getting all these shiney new stuffs on pre-order (GK's are my 40k Army) x.x damn it GW *shakes fist*

Got like $300 AUD put aside and don't know what to do with it :/


----------



## Vaz

Scathainn said:


> A: Why does he need to wear Terminator Armour AND the giant-ass robot suit?


----------



## LukeValantine

In defense of the codex the models are still above 3rd edd standards for most armies...not really 4-5th edd, but definitely above 3rd (For the most part).


----------



## Scathainn

Vaz - my thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Mursaat said:


> Kinda torn between Starting my Fantasy WOC army and getting all these shiney new stuffs on pre-order (GK's are my 40k Army) x.x damn it GW *shakes fist*
> 
> Got like $300 AUD put aside and don't know what to do with it :/


Then I suggest you preorder everything from Wayland games and use the FREESHIP coupon to get free shipping. Wayland is selling preorders for 25% cheaper and with the free shipping coupon they are the cheapest webstore for these as far as I am aware.
So for your 300 AUD you could get 600AUD worth of stuff if you preorder from Wayland. Just my tip for you


----------



## bitsandkits

Cypher871 said:


> oh by the way, can you say 'Intellectual property' GW? Bloody hypocrites!


your right, the matrix people have obviously used GW interlectual property from 1988
http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/4302eldar.htm


----------



## ashikenshin

hahaha great one bitsandkits! 

besides how many ways can you make a humanoid robot with the pilot up front? 

zomg he carries the guns on his arms?!?!??! (sarcasm) and has the pilot on front!? wtf gw you coplying bastards, be original and put the pilot on the groin... oh wait


----------



## Kreuger

*Shrug* Aliens came out in 1986. As far as I know the powerloader is the earliest incarnation of this type of armored exo-skeleton. Granted, the proportions are different.


----------



## Cypher871

bitsandkits said:


> your right, the matrix people have obviously used GW interlectual property from 1988
> http://www.solegends.com/citcat88/4302eldar.htm


...and of course the original idea for the War Walker would never have benn ripped from somewhere else would it...

Microman Series 1982










Don't get me wrong, I aint bashing for the sake of bashing. I've been using Citadel and GW products for 25 years and I will likely continue to do so till I kark it. Most of the stuff I love and the kit quality is excellent...I just think think they have been very lazy on this one (even the arm hydraulics...man they could have at least done something different there :laugh


----------



## Sworn Radical

Somehow ... I really liked the old first edition Grey Knight Terminators best. Okay, their hands and weapons posture were kinda clumsy, but the bodies rocked, especially when combined with the Terminator arms from the Daemonhunters (3rd ed.) era Terminators, Halberd and Psibolter.


The new Terminators look, quite frankly, pretty shitty. Only good thing about the box is the amount of bits it offers for converting other models to represent more attractive Grey Knight Terminators.

Power Armoured Grey Knights look quite alright, nothing outstanding though in my opinion.

The _'Dreadknight'_ ... oh my ... dunno if GW ever released a worse kit (well maybe they did during my 12 year absence from the 40k hobby), really. This ... thing ... just looks hilarious. It _might _be good for conversions though, someone already mentioned ideas for a daemon prince, that might just work out.

Anyways, just my 0.02 $ on it ...


----------



## Supersonic Banana

the DK looks shit.

However, you know every single 12 year old that walks in to the shop will walk out with one 5 mins later, even if they already have 3.

but if i did get one i would convert it so that the background exploded whenever i put on the board like in powerrangers 

I think its about the height of the nightbringer maybe a bit more.

the rest of the models are amazing though and i will pick some up just for the weapons.


----------



## yanlou

just some new info for you(if its not already been covered in that massive thread) from what iv been told by a certain member of staff, that the pts of GK termies are as cheap as regular marine termies and i also think he said PAGK are cheaper then the last codex aswell.


----------



## sybarite

yanlou said:


> just some new info for you(if its not already been covered in that massive thread) from what iv been told by a certain member of staff, that the pts of GK termies are as cheap as regular marine termies and i also think he said PAGK are cheaper then the last codex aswell.


yes they are very cheap l can't post how many points they are but for 5 of them its under 201 points (and they are troops)


----------



## gen.ahab

Question: Why does the dreadknight have hands if the controls are just sticks with a button? It would make more sense for there to be no hands and for the CCW to just be part of the arm.

Assume there is no triggers since the gun would be blazing 24/7 given the pose.


----------



## Djinn24

MadCowCrazy said:


> Then I suggest you preorder everything from Wayland games and use the FREESHIP coupon to get free shipping. Wayland is selling preorders for 25% cheaper and with the free shipping coupon they are the cheapest webstore for these as far as I am aware.
> So for your 300 AUD you could get 600AUD worth of stuff if you preorder from Wayland. Just my tip for you


25% off somehow expands 300 to 600? I thought it would be 375.



gen.ahab said:


> Question: Why does the dreadknight have hand of the controls are just a a stick with a button? Would make more sense for the CCW to just be part of the arm.
> 
> Assume there is no triggers since, given the fact his hands are clamped on the control, the fun would be blazing.


Huh?


----------



## gen.ahab

Sorry, wasn't paying attention to what I was writing(typing). Fixed it.


----------



## sybarite

djinn24 said:


> 25% off somehow expands 300 to 600? I thought it would be 375.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?


its even more if we buy a gray knight box from games workshop website its 55 Aus doll but UK sell's it for 20.50 pounds (thats 33 Aus doll) when you also add free shiping and wayland is cheaper then 20.50 pound as well you are looking at %50 to %60 off compare to buying it from the store


----------



## Gog

gen.ahab said:


> Question: Why does the dreadknight have hands if the controls are just sticks with a button? It would make more sense for there to be no hands and for the CCW to just be part of the arm.
> 
> Assume there is no triggers since the gun would be blazing 24/7 given the pose.


Power armour is hard wired to the users nervous system allowing them to wire other equipment such as Servo Arms to work off thair movments. that will be how the hands work.


----------



## vulcan666

i am going to take some flack for this but i really like all of the stuff for the new gray knights and just need to decide if i am going to start them, i am sorry but i love the 3rd matrix film and i love the dreadknight, it looks great especially the variant with two guns.

if i decide to make a gray knight army i sersioul might go for 2 dreadknights, as for hieght i heard that it is about the height of the stormraven flying stand.


----------



## the cabbage

With termies as troops I'm in.

I need a small army which all fits in 1 small box for travelling.

As long as the codex is kind to me i'll be starting a knightwing army next month.


----------



## Cypher871

vulcan666 said:


> i am going to take some flack for this but i really like all of the stuff for the new gray knights...


Not at all mate...wouldn't do if we all liked the same stuff. :wink:


----------



## HOBO

vulcan666 said:


> i am going to take some flack for this but i really like all of the stuff for the new gray knights and just need to decide if i am going to start them, i am sorry but i love the 3rd matrix film and i love the dreadknight, it looks great especially the variant with two guns.QUOTE]
> 
> Don't worry what others think...your opinion is all that matters when it's your choice of army and your money.
> 
> I like the GK's and GKT's as well...very similar to the metals we have currently.
> The Dreadknight will likely look a lot better with a more dynamic pose.
> 
> All in all I'm pretty damn happy as at last there's new models for GK, and they're plastic so I can build more posable minis.


----------



## Grins1878

Sworn Radical said:


> Somehow ... I really liked the old first edition Grey Knight Terminators best. Okay, their hands and weapons posture were kinda clumsy, but the bodies rocked


The old one's from the Compendium/Compilation era? I thought they looked mega too, as you say though the weapons and arms where a nightmare (although i loved the limited shot boltgun on the halberds, they should still have them ;-).


----------



## MadCowCrazy

djinn24 said:


> 25% off somehow expands 300 to 600? I thought it would be 375.
> Huh?


I did the math a few months ago about how much more Aussies have to pay compared to people in the UK. It broke down to the following (roughly)
EU +25%
US +5%
Oz +70%

Yes, that's right, people in Australia have to pay on average 70% more for their GW products.

So if you take 70% and add the 25% discount you would end up with 95% rebate vs the UK price. So basically for 300AUD you could buy GW product worth 585AUD if you bought it in a Aussie GW store.
I'm too stupid to explain the maths but what it comes down to is that you save a SHITLOAD of money buying from Wayland and using the freeship coupon (which only lasts for a few more days btw) compared to buying the stuff at a local Aussie GW store.


----------



## Sworn Radical

Grins1878 said:


> The old one's from the Compendium/Compilation era? I thought they looked mega too, as you say though the weapons and arms where a nightmare (although i loved the limited shot boltgun on the halberds, they should still have them ;-).


Yep, those. I used to own a squad of five we used to field in extended games of Space Hulk, but I sold 'em along with a lot of other stuff several (13 or 14) years ago. Wish I still had them, lol.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

MadCowCrazy said:


> I did the math a few months ago about how much more Aussies have to pay compared to people in the UK. It broke down to the following (roughly)
> EU +25%
> US +5%
> Oz +70%
> 
> Yes, that's right, people in Australia have to pay on average 70% more for their GW products.
> 
> So if you take 70% and add the 25% discount you would end up with 95% rebate vs the UK price. So basically for 300AUD you could buy GW product worth 585AUD if you bought it in a Aussie GW store.
> I'm too stupid to explain the maths but what it comes down to is that you save a SHITLOAD of money buying from Wayland and using the freeship coupon (which only lasts for a few more days btw) compared to buying the stuff at a local Aussie GW store.


Don't get me started on how GW arse-rapes Australians, 'cause I'll never stop. It's why I never buy anything from a GW store (besides the odd paint). On the rare occasion I do hold my breath and enter a GW, I always point out to people how much cheaper it is to go to wayland or maelstrom and just get it for 1/3 of the price.



More on topic:

I actually prefer the old metal miniatures to these new ones. I can't put my finger on why, but the new plastics just don't look 'right'.


----------



## Judas Masias

I still have a squad of those old 1st edition GK Terminators in my army case. As for the new models there not as detailed as the metal ones no but but thank god there plastic(giggles manticly). And as for the Dredknight it's feels like a breath of fresh air to me because the only walker models that have been updated lately are the Dreadnoughts. When i first herd about the DK i thought well i guess this is going to be anouther Dreadnought kit. Then when i saw the DK model for the first time i felt like i just jizzed in my pants with happiness. then i saw it standing next to a Daemon Prince and i was like Holy Shit that thing is almost as tall as a Trigon:shok:. All-n-all i'm very happy with the way the models look so now i'm saveing my money to but 4 box sets of the PAGKs and getting one free form spikybits.com .:crazy:


----------



## CDAdair

Only been a grey knight player for a couple of years and think its fluff has some of the best potential. Pre-ordered my codex yesterday and can't wait to read it. I keep going back to the GW to re-read everything they've put on their site. And the Dreadknight looks stupidly fun.


----------



## Scathainn

Coeteaz is back, with a snazzy new paint scheme.


----------



## gen.ahab

That isn't coteaz, that's just a vanilla inquisitor.

Edit: Woops, nope you are right. Sorry, brain fart on the name. For some reason I was thinking of Rex.


----------



## bitsandkits

will be interesting if the HQ's all become available outside of direct only, i havent been able to get my hands on the throne of judgement for about 2 years


----------



## TheReverend

Has anyone else seen the monkey?

saw the grey knights minis in the flesh for the first time and man, there is a lot of spare goodies on those sprues!


----------



## MichaelCarmine

I just realized, they put the formal Limited *Gideon Lorr* up as a "normal" Inquisitor...
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1140003&prodId=prod1160014a
Sorry if already mentioned!
MC


----------



## Black Rage

So Ready To Start My GK ARMY!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LukeValantine

I guess we all will have to get over our xenophobia about change in 40k, after all it is inevitable that the look of the hobby will fluctuate as new people work on modeling new units ext, not to mention even the vets tastes and opinions will change over 4-5 years.

Still I will be damned if I don't rant like a 75 year old veteran when anything changes relevant to my miniatures (Hypocrisy FTW).


----------



## vulcan666

i know what you saying, i just saw the land ship and for some reason i think it is aweful, dont know why but it just seem that way to me. personally i think it is the wheels that do it.


----------



## Hammer49

Looking forward to getting some of the new models. The dreadknights looks really imposing. Lets hope they are a competitive army compared to the recent releases.


----------



## ANARCHY

A friend of mine has already seen and held the new models (@ GW Warhammer World), he said there was a nice amount of details on them and that they were quite cool, he also find the Dreadknight better than expected and quite cool.
I of course cursed him for it, him not being a GK player and knowing i've been waiting for a new codex and miniatures for years...
2 bad we're gonna have to wait a few more weeks :s


----------



## Black Rage

When I buy the Dreadknight(which I will) I'll convert for my ork army and build the omega big mek! so ready for this thing to come out.


----------



## vulcan666

looking at the dreadknight i cant help but feel that it needs a special rule where the pilet can jump out if it is destroyed and start hitting things.


----------



## Oldenhaller

Read through the book today...

apparantly logan's actions at armegedon is the reason the inquisition have an interest in the wolves.. Lists look nothing special, derpknights will die like all other monstrous creature, and everyone will be pleased to know yes, the monkey army will be possible.

~O


----------



## Chimaera

Liking what I see but is it just me or do those wrist mounted SB's just look a bit out of scale for the PAGK's. Surely they Could have reduced them down in size just a little bit. 

I am also seeing some very good conversion options for SW equipment. The Furioso and now the GK's have opened some great conversion options.


----------



## vulcan666

if i remeber rightly logon helped the knights face down angron and 12 bloodthirsters, not something a sane space marine would consider, then nearly attacked the imperial high commanded for sanctioning every one who saw a deamon or something.
that monkey army would it be the one where you can get 39 lascannons in?


----------



## Chimaera

Someone tell me this Jokaero that support the GK's in the advance orders section on the GW site are a cruel joke. Yeah I know they are supposed to be in the RT fluff but they just look out of place in my opinion. Apes didn't work for AT-43 and I cannot see them fitting into 40K. Hopefully on 1st April they will be exposed as a hoax.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Chimaera said:


> Someone tell me this Jokaero that support the GK's in the advance orders section on the GW site are a cruel joke. Yeah I know they are supposed to be in the RT fluff but they just look out of place in my opinion. Apes didn't work for AT-43 and I cannot see them fitting into 40K. Hopefully on 1st April they will be exposed as a hoax.


I agree it looks a bit strange but its good to see them include various xenos races into the game :grin:


----------



## Doelago

Chimaera said:


> Someone tell me this Jokaero that support the GK's in the advance orders section on the GW site are a cruel joke. Yeah I know they are supposed to be in the RT fluff but they just look out of place in my opinion. Apes didn't work for AT-43 and I cannot see them fitting into 40K. Hopefully on 1st April they will be exposed as a hoax.


You insulting the great Jokaero? That model looks great, and is great! Think about it, space monkey with Lascanons and multi-meltas built into its finger tips, lol. :laugh:


----------



## Chimaera

Doelago said:


> You insulting the great Jokaero? That model looks great, and is great! Think about it, space monkey with Lascanons and multi-meltas built into its finger tips, lol. :laugh:


I have thought about it and the only conclusion I can come to is it is some sort of sleeping April fools day joke.

Edit - Add the Crowe to the fool. Edit - I mean those DE Razor Crow things, was getting mixed up as saw them first on advance orders.


----------



## bitsandkits

Chimaera said:


> I have thought about it and the only conclusion I can come to is it is some sort of sleeping April fools day joke.
> 
> Edit - Add the Crowe to the fool.


not sure why you would think that, they have been around since the original rule book, the model is a very accurate representation and they are in the codex, i think people need to broaden there minds about 40k, its nice to see new and exciting stuff and the return of very much loved fluffy stuff from 23 years ago,too much grim dark over the last 10 years, we need more diversity and xenos entering the game in model form.


----------



## MontytheMighty

I'm all for xenos entering the game, but did it have to be with a military arm of the inquisition?


----------



## Chimaera

> not sure why you would think that, they have been around since the original rule book, the model is a very accurate representation and they are in the codex, i think people need to broaden there minds about 40k, its nice to see new and exciting stuff and the return of very much loved fluffy stuff from 23 years ago,too much grim dark over the last 10 years, we need more diversity and xenos entering the game in model form.


I hear were your coming from and I have checked out some of the fluff but the concept just seems daft. Big fury orange apes with big fingers that can produce minute weapons and bigger ones out of thin air. They hang about with the GK's that are the purest of the pure. All seems a bit weird to me. I am all for new Xenos but make them look a little less fluffy/cuddly and a little more believable. The Jokaero come across to me as just another Ewok moment.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Chimaera said:


> The Jokaero come across to me as just another Ewok moment.


But you have to admit, its an AWESOME Ewok moment. I know I'm building a monkey army.


----------



## Chimaera

IntereoVivo said:


> But you have to admit, its an AWESOME Ewok moment. I know I'm building a monkey army.


An Ewok moment is what it is. They are never awesome :biggrin:


----------



## vulcan666

thing is they are in the codex and of course you have the gray knight with a deamon sword just to show how pure he is.


----------



## Judas Masias

Ok guys i found something really nice here. This guy was took his time and broke down all the parts from the Grey Knights Terminator sprues so that you can see every little detail. So without ferther delay here they are. Enjoy.

View attachment 11963

Top Row: Terminator Helmets (5), Exposed Heads (2), Bottom Row: Paladin Terminator Helmets (5)

View attachment 11964

Torso fronts (5) and backs (5)

View attachment 11965

Arms (14), Lower right corner: heavy weapon arm (1)

View attachment 11966

Shoulder Pads (12)

View attachment 11967

Legs (5)

View attachment 11968

Halberds (5), tilt shields (20)

View attachment 11969

Apothecary conversion bits (1 set), swords (5), staff (1)

View attachment 11970

Falchions (10), hammer (1)

View attachment 11971

Storm bolters (5), Psilencer (1), Psycannon (1), Incinerator (1)

View attachment 11972

Purity seals (11), reliquaries (4), hands (7), tabard (1), severed bloodletter head (1), servo-skull (1), various belt attachments (7), books (7), daemon skull (1), banner top/reliquary (1)

View attachment 11973

Standard (1)


Full cerdit goes to That Guy James for all his hard work clipping out all those bits for us to enjoy. Here is the link:http://thatguyjames.net/?p=943:goodpost::yahoo:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Excellent find. Just the thing I've been waiting for!


----------



## Judas Masias

Yeah you, me and everyone else as well.


----------



## CDAdair

That's really nice of that guy james. Thank you.


----------



## Tuatara

Chimaera said:


> Liking what I see but is it just me or do those wrist mounted SB's just look a bit out of scale for the PAGK's. Surely they Could have reduced them down in size just a little bit.
> 
> I am also seeing some very good conversion options for SW equipment. The Furioso and now the GK's have opened some great conversion options.


No, it's not just you. I like the new models, but that bit is off putting. I preferred how they had it on the old models where the ammo belt tucked round to the back.

Conversion options is great. So many shoulder pads and arms means my unused SMs from my BR set can now enter service.


----------



## CDAdair

YAY! codex just arrived! JOLLY!


----------

